# New 90 gallon Tanganyikan setup



## megasycophant

Most of the plants here are courtesy of our very own Señor Presidente. Here's a pic of the initial setup, no fishies and plants just planted/tied/stapled randomly: 










And here's a link to the slideshow of all the pics I took, some over-exposed, some under.

I plan to keep some species of shell-dweller, a dwarf julidochromis, and a few other things in here, whatever I can manage to get my grubby hands on. BTW, the whole thing, hood/canopy and all, only stands about 34 1/4" high. Built it that way to fit it under a 'window' between living room and kitchen, and it's just about flush with the countertop on the kitchen side.


----------



## deftones2015

Nice tank, I really like how you have the rocks stacked up on the sides. Lot's of possibilities with the way the hard scape is set


----------



## megasycophant

Think mebbe I need to go get some hornwort. Algae looks like it's kickin' in on Anubias... Prob didn't help that the rocks had a good bit of algae on 'em from sitting in puddles in the sun already....


----------



## MatPat

I think I have a small piece of hornwort in Dillon's 5g tank. You may want to look at some Red Root Floater if you are trying to cut down on the light a bit. I can give you some Duckweed someone graciously gave me at the November meeting 

What type of algae is it?


----------



## megasycophant

on the Anubias, looks green-brown


----------



## MatPat

Hmm, maybe diatoms, typical of a new tank setup...get out your camera and post a couple of pics so we can ID it for you.


----------



## megasycophant

It's the brown splotch on the upper leaf:










Probably imported it from the source! lol!


----------



## megasycophant

boy those leaves are dirty... tank still under construction.. catching and adding snails from the 5g now...


----------



## megasycophant

the H polysperma 'Ceylon' sure is growing like the weed that it is... (oh, yeah, #25! )


----------



## MatPat

More than likely it was imported from the source. It appears to be diatom algae, common in new tank setups and should go away in a few weeks. You should be able to rub it off if it is diatoms but it will probably come back. Otos may help too if you can find them. 

If it came from me there may be some green fuzz on them too  I don't fertilize any of my shrimp tanks so the plants do get a bit of algae on them. The shrimp don't care so I try not to. I should probably add a bit of PO4 to those tanks though. It would probably help with NO3 uptake. 

Overdosing or spot treating with some glut should get rid of both types of algae.


----------



## megasycophant

Yeah, I'll worry about it if it gets worse. My water would kill Otos, especially since I've GOTTA get some N buescheri, so I'll be shooting for a pH in the 8.5-9 range.


----------



## MatPat

megasycophant said:


> boy those leaves are dirty... tank still under construction.. catching and adding snails from the 5g now...


I've got plenty of snails if you need em


----------



## CincyCichlids

Alright Brian,
What tangs are you putting in there? some Cyps, Julies, maybe some Caudos, some Buescheri would be cool. If we could find some Xenotilapia Flavipinnis too, those would be nice!


----------



## megasycophant

Current plan is as follows. I'm thinking I'm going to end up ordering from Myles Neiman @ hotcichlids.com, a great guy with great fish from what I hear. I wanna start out with juveniles:

Right now, I've got a dozen of the common Australian rainbows in there for dithers/targets. Eventually, I'll replace those with Cyprichromis, but not right off for $$$ reasons. Want about a dozen but will probably buy 16-18 because of what notoriously poor shippers they are. BTW, can't remember which Cyps you have, but Myles sells several varieties of C leptosoma for $8 apiece. I sure love the 'Zambia tricolor' he's got, but they're jumbos, wouldn't put jumbos in a tank this small. I'd probably order what he's calling C leptosoma sp 'Utinta blue neon', should be something like this:










Are those what you've got? He also has 'Bulu point'. You may wanna query him for males if you need them. Mebbe we could even put an order together if you want some, order them all at once. Wouldn't be suprised if lust doesn't overtake me and talk me into ordering them along with my others.

My current plan for substrate-spawners is:

Altolamprologus sp 'Sumbu dwarf' to dwell in the shells/sandy area across the front of the tank (plan on putting in more shells than are in there now, all the way across the front of the tank):










A morph of Julidochromis regani or marlieri that I haven't kept before, though if you've got 'Kissi bemba' fry, you may be able to talk me into those.  Currently thinking about J regani sp 'Zambia Yellow Sumbu' (not a great pic):










And of course, my beloved N buescheri, thinking of N buescheri sp 'Kachese' (again, not a very good pic -- think I'm gonna haveta take some of my own):










For targets/variety, think I may add a single specimen of a brichardi complex fish, probably N helianthus:










and/or a specimen of one of the other most beautiful fishes from the lake, IMHO, N tretocephalus:










Don't think I'd put Xeno's in without more sand, though I'd love to build a tank for just those and Cyps. (I have a feeling my townhouse is going to be wall-to-wall glass. )


----------



## CincyCichlids

Brian,
I want some Nkambae, so let me know when you order.. he has them on special right now. I LOVE Those things.. I'll have no endlers or guppies left but oh well  hehe.

The cyps I have are Kitumba... love them.. I finally have two males coloring up so it's 2m/9f right now or so in my 300... hopefully they start breeding soon.

I don't know which Buescheri I have... I think it's the Golden Zaire variety but I'm not sure. I know it's not the kachese variety. Yours are a little dark for that variety for the Kachese... but is most likely the correct variety. The Kachese I used to have were very white with black/blue stripes.

I have about 10 fry so far of mine... here's dad...








Not a good picture but shows his teeth pretty well.

The Utintas/Blue Flash would do well in your tank. They'd probably do just fine with the rainbows..but the rainbows will likely eat the cyp fry if you let them spit in the tank.

Here's a pictures of my late dominant male of the Cyprichromis Leptosoma Jumbo "Kitumba"
















See how he's not symmetrical... this species also changes colors as he gets older.. he started out being mostly blue!


----------



## megasycophant

Oh, re the rainbows, I'll take those out when I put the Cyps in, anyway.

How big are your buescheri fry? For that matter, do you have any other sizeable fry? Don't you have J transcriptus 'Kissi Bemba'? How about caudopunctatus?


----------



## CincyCichlids

I have some Caudos, Bemba, as well as Ornatus Zaire Yellow, some Orange Marlieri. I think I lost a few Buescheri fry to be honest... kinda weird.. I just removed some rocks/pots to see if I could find them but I didn't.. I'll look again later. Looks like I only have about 3-4 that are almost an inch... All the julies above are 1"+


----------



## CincyCichlids

So here's a better pic.. and of course, the best picture somehow got my reflection in the glass! oh well...










Do you think this is the golden Zaire variety Brian?


----------



## CincyCichlids

Looking at it.. I don't think it is.. not yellow enough... Wish everyone knew the full description of the fish when you buy them...


----------



## megasycophant

Sorry, I do NOT know my buescheri morphs. (Not to mention that I've been out of the Tanganyikans for some time.)

Sent ya an email about some fry, fretting cuz the site didn't copy me, hope it went through.


----------



## megasycophant

Looks dead-on like Gombi to me (or is that spelled 'Gombe'? noone seems able to agree): http://www.ekkwill.com/lambuesgom.html


----------



## megasycophant

Definitely should be "Gombe" cuz that's in Tanzania.


----------



## CincyCichlids

See.. I've had F0 Gombe/Gombi before... and they were a bit different! I need a new copy of the yellow Konings book.. mine was lost .


----------



## megasycophant

If you're referring to "Tanganyika Cichlids in Their Natural Habitat", I have it here in front of me. Didn't think to look until you mentioned it.  The ones that look like they may be a match (no polka-dots in the fins, checkerboard patterned flanks) are "Chituta, Zambia" (i.e. Gombe); "Samazi, Tanzania"; and "Moliro, Congo". The pics of the last two aren't great, but if the camouflage patterns on the flank are a good indication, this looks closest to "Moliro, Congo".


----------

